# Pacific Coast Motorsports Purchases Pontiac GTO.R For Rolex GT Competition



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Pacific Coast Motorsports Purchases Pontiac GTO.R For Rolex GT Competition* 
Sunday, 05 February 2006​ 
_California-based Race Team becomes Next Owner of Race-proven Pontiac GTO.Rs and will enter the Pratt & Miller Engineering-built Racer in the Rolex Series_

(via GM Racing release) 

OXNARD, Calif. - Pacific Coast Motorsports (PCM), 2004 Toyota Atlantic Series champions, has announced it has purchased a GTO.R race car from Pratt & Miller Engineering. PCM will enter its new GTO.R in the GT class of the Grand American Rolex Sports Car Series starting with either the Mexico City or Homestead race events. The team - which also campaigns the #89 Playboy/Vonage/Palms Pontiac Riley in the Daytona Prototype class of the Rolex Series - intends to run the production-based GTO.R throughout the remainder of the 2006 Rolex season. 

"We've worked with GM in the past and we raced one of their Pratt & Miller built Corvette C-5.Rs against Team Corvette last year," said Tyler Tadevic, team director of PCM. "Needless to say, we couldn't really compete with that championship team. But we know the GTO.R will be competitive, reliable and safe. Knowing that it is of the family of GM Racing-developed road racing cars that have had so much success over the last few years and our prior successful relationship with Pratt & Miller Engineering are the major reasons why we're excited to do this." 

Drivers and sponsors for the car have not yet been named but PCM hopes to be able to make more details available in the next few weeks. 

"We're in talks with both privateer and corporate-sponsored drivers," said Tadevic. "We anticipate campaigning the car in a good portion of the remaining season and if things go right, the entire season." 

Pontiac's two GTO.Rs, campaigned by TRG, have seen much success in the nine events they raced in. After debuting in the Rolex Series midway in the 2005 season, the #64 GTO.R of Jan Magnussen and Paul Edwards and the #65 GTO.R of Andy Lally and Marc Bunting racked up an impressive two poles and four wins with a total of seven podium finishes. More recently (in the cars' first 24-hour race), the #65 TRG GTO.R took second place in class at the Rolex 24 At Daytona with Lally, Bunting, R. J. Valentine and Johnny O'Connell taking turns behind the wheel. The #64 TRG Pontiac GTO.R of Paul Edwards, Kelly Collins, Jan Magnussen and Andy Pilgrim finished 12th in class even though the car suffered a broken suspension component on lap 246 which set them back 58 laps. It was partly the cars' consistent strong performance that convinced PCM that this was the car to beat in the GT class. 

"We began GTO.R customer car discussions with Pacific Coast Motorsports about two weeks ago," said Steve Sitek, brand promotional manager of Pontiac. "Based on their pre-existing relationship with GM Racing, we felt the team would be an ideal candidate to run the Pontiac GTO.R. Pacific Coast's decision to buy the car came about over the course of the 24-hour weekend, which, due to our success in the GT class, is no coincidence. We're happy to have PCM as our second GTO.R customer team and wish them success in the 2006 season of the Rolex Series and beyond." 

The next leg of the Grand American Rolex Sports Car Series takes place in Mexico City at Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez on March 4. The race will be run in conjunction with NASCAR's Busch Series.


----------

